# Dang



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

So I wanted to delete a bookmark in a folder in my bookmarks. Wasn't on the bookmark right and clicked delete. That folder is now gone. is there a way to undelete it?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

What browser?

http://www.howtogeek.com/111784/how-to-recover-accidentally-deleted-bookmarks-in-chrome-firefox/


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

r0ckstarr said:


> What browser?
> 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/111784/how-to-recover-accidentally-deleted-bookmarks-in-chrome-firefox/


Duh. FF.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

beenthere said:


> Duh. FF.


I was just trying to help. Not everybody uses the same browser.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

r0ckstarr said:


> I was just trying to help. Not everybody uses the same browser.


Sorry. The "DUH" was me hitting my head for not thinking to inform anyone that wanted to help, of what browser I use. 

YOU have saved me countless work trying to find pages that I had lost, when I screwed up.

Many many thanks, as the folder is now restored because of your help.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

IF you backed up your bookmarks you can recover them to the last backup.
Scan your PC for any files with the extension .JSON. Those will be dated bookmark backups.

If you find any, then click the bookmarks tab and select 'show all bookmarks'. Then on the 'import/export' tab you can restore the old file. I would do a save first however.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

joed said:


> IF you backed up your bookmarks you can recover them to the last backup.
> Scan your PC for any files with the extension .JSON. Those will be dated bookmark backups.
> 
> If you find any, then click the bookmarks tab and select 'show all bookmarks'. Then on the 'import/export' tab you can restore the old file. I would do a save first however.


Thank you.

My bookmarks were backed up, and I was able to restore them to yesterdays state.


----------

